# Problem with tranny...



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Hello,

I have a 1996 j30...

The transmission problem seems to happen only in D (4 speed tranny) at
certain speeds, the car can't decide which gear to be it, switches
from 3 to D...

If I drive in 3rd gear, there are no problems, if i'm in D (4th) and
coasting or light pressure on the pedal, the tranny can't decide which
gear to choose and bounces back and forth.

Now get this, it only acts up on cooler days and last night while it
was acting up I turned on the cruise control and it RAN FINE in D, 
although once the engine light came on, I started to have problems in D with cruise control.

The error code is the trans range sensor error, the sensor was changed
and I don't believe it's the problem, unless it needs to be adjusted.

So, I believe it is not a physical tranny problem, but a sensor
problem...maybe the throttle positioning sensor...or could be
something with the physical throttle wire...but it is very strange
that it acts up only during cool days/nights. Maybe at night, when the
air is a bit more humid, something is sticking somewhere.

Someone somewhere must have had a similar problem...Tomorrow I'll be
checking to make sure all the sensors are connected and dirt
free...I'm tempted to adjust the throttle positioning sensor and maybe
the cable, but I don't want to make things worse (I do have the real
shop manual...). What about the kickdown sensor ?

I might also clean out the EGR...couldn't hurt, right ? The book
mentioned something about the O2 sensor, but remember: acts up on cool nights/days...very strange.



Thanks,


SW


----------

